

Xkcd: Tech Support Cheat Sheet for Not Computer People - tfincannon
http://xkcd.com/627/

======
jurjenh
Excellent! Very succinct summary of my typical thought processes when helping
others. Wide adoption of this chart may decimate many IT departments....

Although it may need an extra point right at the "START" - if no "start" then
check power supply - solution to a "computer problem" I had to fix this
morning!

I wonder if this somewhat captures a hacker's thought process, and if this is
significantly different to "Not Computer People"

------
Chickencha
Pretty accurate. It just misses the part where I read the manual (if it's
available).

------
fsniper
This is something I would like to show to any one who thinks they are "not a
computer guy".

